# Ovulation caught on camera



## dimsum (Apr 16, 2008)

Amazing pictures of an egg being expelled from a follicle. I know what to visualise now when stimming!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats amazing!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah I saw this this morning amazing!


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

That is truely amazing! The egg did remind me of a vitamin pil though lol

Surferchick xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Wow!!!


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

[quote author=bbc website]
"The egg itself is only the size of a full-stop"
[/quote]

 Does that not depend on what size font you are using?!  What an odd way to describe it!

It is fascinating, though. And it took 15 minutes to complete the whole ovulation - I wonder if we feel anything during that 15mins and just don't think about it.


----------



## ANonnyMouse (Jan 13, 2008)

What fantastic pictures.



> The egg did remind me of a vitamin pil though lol


Yes me too! It reminded me of one of my omega 3 tabs.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Great pic of omega 3


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

wow, that is truly amazing. so clever


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Loved seeing that.AMAZING !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looks like a cod liver oil 

amazing


----------

